# john deere sst



## gregssst (May 15, 2015)

If you have a spin steer tractor that does not turn properly going forward it may be a hole in the rt side steering diaphram. After checking the steering switches and vacuum lines I decided to remove the rear cover assy (seat ect.) there it was, a cracked diaphram. The cover assy is not easy to remove but it was the only way to find the problem.


----------

